#  Chat Ecke >   medizinische Berufe als Benutzergruppen fürs Forum? >

## StarBuG

Hallo ihr Lieben 
Es gibt in diesem Forum die Möglichkeit, öffentliche Benutzergruppen anzulegen, denen ihr dann beitreten könnt.
Über Benutzergruppen werden unter anderem die Farben des Benutzernamens, der Benutzertitel, etc geregelt. 
Was ich mir überlegt habe ist, für jeden medizinischen Beruf eine Benutzergruppe anzulegen  
Dieses hätte den Vorteil, dass man die verschiedenen Berufe hier im Forum unterschiedlich farbig kennzeichnen könnte und man automatisch seinen Beruf als Benutzertitel (der Text direkt unter dem Namen im Beitrag) hätte.
Der Nachteil, es würden echt viele Benutzergruppen werden und es könnte sein, dass das Forum nachher richtig bunt wäre  :Grin:  
Oder ist das alles zu kompliziert und wir bleiben beim alten System wie jetzt, wo sich jeder, wenn er will, seinen Beruf als Benutzertitel selbst eintragen kann? 
Stimmt mal bitte in der Umfrage ab 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Teetante

Hi Micha! 
Habe Dir zu dem Thema gerade eine PN geschrieben. Habe aber eben hier noch schnell abgestimmt.  
Erstmal schönen Sonntag, ich gehe jetzt mal eine Runde in die Küche! 
LG, Andrea

----------


## StarBuG

Also nur noch mal um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden. 
Ich möchte die Haupt-Berufsbezeichnungen als Gruppen einführen nicht für jede Kombination von verschiedenen Berufen auch noch Gruppen. 
Ich hab mir dies überlegt, da es in Gesprächen hilfreich sein kann, zu sehen, auf welcher fachlichen Basis manche Antworten beruhen. 
Man müsste dann halt sehen, welche Berufe sich lohnen, als Benutzergruppen einzuführen. Aber das wäre dann das Thema für einen weiteren Beitrag  :Zwinker:

----------


## Obelix1962

Würde ich nicht machen sonst schafst Du wieder eine K(l)assengesellschaft. 
Las es wie es ist so kann jeder schreiben wie er will. 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## StarBuG

Wieso Klassengesellschaft?
Das versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz? 
Weil man die Berufe der Benutzer farbig deutlich macht?
Ich finde, das es mehr Übersicht schafft und bei Diskussionen helfen kann.

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Ihr Alle! 
Bin dann auch schon wieder hier in diesem Thema gelandet! 
Klassengesellsschaft ist vielleicht etwas hart ausgedrückt, aber letztendlich meine ich auch, wir sollten es so lassen, wie es ist! Also OHNE Benutzergruppen. Jeder, der hier schreibt und liest, weiß ja eh, daß er im Zweifelsfall zu einem Arzt seines Vertrauens gehen sollte, da ist es doch völlig egal, ob ihm vorher ein Medizinstudent oder eine Krankenschwester auf seinen Beitrag geantwortet hat.  
Ich denke, wir sind hier so eine nette Runde und sollten hier einfach weiter schreiben, diskutieren, lachen und Spaß haben.  
Benutzergruppen sind meiner Meinung nach mehr als überflüssig. Auch wenn die neue Software das hergibt, man muß ja nun nicht alles (be-)nutzen und es verkomplizieren!! 
Lg, Andrea *

----------


## Claus

Ich schließe mich Andrea an. :Zwinker:

----------


## Obelix1962

Danke Teetante, danke Claus 
genau das wollte ich Ihm mit meinem Beitrag ja auch vermitteln.# 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Monsti

Hi Micha,  auch ich bin gegen Benutzergruppen. Es genügt meiner Ansicht nach, wenn Berufsbezeichnungen in den User-Profilen stehen. Zudem ist in den Postings i.d.R. leicht zu erkennen, ob jemand fachliches Hintergrundwissen hat oder nicht.  :Zwinker:    Grüßle von Angie

----------


## quaks

Hallo 
ich hab zwar gegen die Benutzergruppen gestimmt, aber ich find es schon sehr gut, wenn man sieht aus welcher Fachrichtung wer kommt. Und manchmal ist es am Text nicht allein zu erkennen.  
Nur glaub ich dass es zu unübersichtlich wird, das alles in gruppen zu fassen. Ich mag auch ehrlichgesagt die persönlichen Beschreibungen.  :Cheesy:   
Oder wie grob hast du dir die gruppen vorgestellt? 
vg quaks

----------


## StarBuG

Naja 
Krankenpflege
Artzhelfer(in)
Arzt
Zahnarzt
Physiotherapie
Ergotherapie
Logopädie
Alternativmedizin  
So in der Richtung, aber das würde ich dann gesondert ausarbeiten mit euch. 
Die Gruppen sind ja eh völlig freiwillig.
Ihr müsstet denen eh selber beitreten. 
Vorteil wäre, man sehe an der Farbe und am Benutzertitel (kann auch nach wie vor selber gewählt werden), aus welchem Bereich man kommt.

----------


## quaks

gibt es auch noch einen anderen Vorteil - außer der Farbe.
Sprich könnt ich auch andersrum suchen - wer sind unserer Physiotherapeuten, Ärzte etc? 
Du hast ja schon 8 Gruppen - und ich glaub nicht, dass ich mir die Farben merken würde, welche Farbe zu welcher Gruppe gehört. 
Ich würd lieber das "Fachpersonal" drum bitten den Benutzertitel entsprechend zu ändern.

----------


## StarBuG

Man könnte das bestimmt einrichten, dass man sich anzeigen lassen kann, wer z.B. in der Physiotherapeut Benutzergruppe ist 
Wir haben keine 8 Gruppen, das sind Benutzertitel die sich nach den Beitragszahlen richten.  :Zwinker:

----------


## quaks

Ich meinte doch die Gruppen, die du so im Kopf hast sind schon 8 Gruppen  :Smiley:   
Ich kann dich schon verstehen - ich reize die Möglichkeiter neuer Software auch gern aus :-)
Und feature die nicht benutzt werden - tztztz - das muss sich doch ändern lassen  :Evil:

----------


## Chris

Frage: wie sähe es denn aus, wenn man in 2 Gruppen passen würde?
Dopelnennung möglich? 
wobei-......angehender Arzt ist ja eh nicht angedacht ;-)

----------


## StarBuG

Du kannst so vielen Gruppen beitreten, wie du magst, allerdings kannst du nur von einer die Farbe und den Titel nutzen.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ähm also ich kann mich meinen vorschreibern nur anschliessen. Nein bitte nicht noch mehr kmpliziertes unübersichtliches Zeugs im Forum.
Hab ja jetzt schon alle Händevoll zutun das ich mit der neuen Software zurecht komme.
Naja Soldat und Technik... 
Aber einen anderen Vorschlag hab ich, allerdings muß hier jeder zustimmen, wenn es sein soll dann mach doch einfach eine Liste, die man jederzeit einsehen kann, mit den einzelnen Forumsmitgliedern und deren Berufen, etwa so: 
Patientenschubser - Notarzt im Weg rumsteher 
StarBug - Krankenschwester bei der Arbeitbehinderer
.
.
.
.
Also dann schon mit den richtigen Berufen, aber ich weiß nicht ob das unbedingt sein muß, ehrlich.  
gruß vom Schubser

----------


## Teetante

*Ach Schubser, Du sprichst mir aus der Seele! Bitte nicht noch mehr neuen Kram, den keiner überschauen kann, ich bin immer noch nicht richtig warm geworden mit dem neuen Forum! 
Diese Liste wäre doch eine gute Alternative zu diesen Benutzergruppen! 
Lg, Andrea*

----------


## quaks

jepp - das mit der Liste klingt auch nicht schlecht - hab ich in einem anderen Forum gesehen - ein extra Vorstellungsrunde für die Profis. 
Muss ja kein extra Forum sein - aber wie wäre es mit einen entsprechend Thread in den Vorstellungen den du oben "anpinst" ? 
btw. vorstellung - gibts eigentlich auch den Button oder ähnliches  zur eigenen Vorstellung wieder ?  
vg sandra

----------


## StarBuG

> btw. vorstellung - gibts eigentlich auch den Button oder ähnliches  zur eigenen Vorstellung wieder ?

 Hab ich noch nicht gemacht, wenn ich Zeit hab baue ich es wieder ein.  :Zwinker:

----------

